# Commercial water heater vacuum relief valve



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Changing out a 40 gal. water heater in one of my buildings, has a Watts N36 vac. relief valve on the cold inlet, are they still required by code, or did I miss something.. required if heater cold inlet is bottom fed?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It is required under my plumbing code and it is in NFPA 54 if it's gas.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

It's electric


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's your code book say?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes , u need it


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Bottom feed or mounted above the fixture height....... Correct read your book.


----------

